# load data for 80 gr barnes TAC-XP bullet for .380



## Charliebthomas (Jun 15, 2010)

I can seem to find any load data other than with silhouette and No. 2 pistol powder for 80 gr Barnes TAC-XP .380 bullets online. I have bullseye pistol powder and I'd rather use that and not spend any extra for more powder. does anyone either use this powder and bullet mix or know a sight that will tell me?


----------



## beckmurph1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Have a look at Handloads.com. There are several bullet weights in 380acp. Bullseye is one of the powders
listed.:smt023


----------

